# Alone in the Void: Recruitment thread



## Zixis (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm currently in need of filling some roles. I have created a Rogue Trader RP, and already have a crew. What I miss is a Navigator. So if some one wants to join you are welcome!

The RP itself will be played on the W40K wiki forum, not here. So before joining the RP. Make sure that you have an account on the Wiki.

Here is the RP: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:60412

It is currently inactive, since we are waiting for our Rogue Trader player to inform us of his participation. He has not replied for a long time. In case of long absence, I will recruit another Rogue Trader Player. It will be nice to have someone as a reserve player. So if you want to try and put your character as a candidate for the role, be my guest.

So like I said, I need a Navigator, and a Rogue Trader (in case if my buddy won't reply within a few days). In order to make this more interesting. I think to add an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor and his Interrogator. So if some one is interested, go ahead and join.

This is how your Character's profile should look like: Name, gender, age, career, hair colour, eye colour, height, weight, skin colour (Caucasian, *******, ********* or Australoid/Australian), languages (not necessary), Psychic Disciples (if any of you will play as an Navigator, you will have to add 5 or 4 psychic disciplines of your liking, you could download the rogue Trader navis nobilite Rulebook from scribd), gear/wargear, background story(2 or 3 paragraphs).

The Character's profiles will be placed here: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:60411


----------

